# Brian's Stuff



## bcrano

Hey guys thought I would post some yearbook photos of my knives. These were shot on a Canon T2I with a 50mm portrait lens. As you may know I'm a home cook. Cooking I would say is my hobby and biggest source of stress relief! So here's what's in my kit...

Rodrigue Gyuto 220 mm (in progress and so not pictured)

Mr Itou small Gyuto 180mm abalone Damascus. (just came and I love it)














Kono HD suji 300mm (Stefan is making a new handle for this one out of Macassar Ebony)









Kono HD 210mm suji western (Dave rehandled)









Hattori Forum Honesuki cocobolo 





Kumagoro Nakiri 180mm kuro-uchi (which I almost never use)





Lastly, the DT ITK 240 MM Black Lacewood (which I'm in the process of selling)









So what do you think? And what do you think I need?


----------



## Dave Martell

That HD suji in ironwood is one of my favorite rehandles I've done. I just love the wood mostly.


----------



## bcrano

HAHA YES! That wood cost dear but was worth every penny. It's such a great knife to use. Feels so right in the hand. You did a great job on it Sir.


----------



## Dave Martell

bcrano said:


> HAHA YES! That wood cost dear but was worth every penny. It's such a great knife to use. Feels so right in the hand. You did a great job on it Sir.



Well thank you


----------



## sw2geeks

Nice knife pics!


----------



## Hattorichop

I just picked up the same DT gyuto you have but I was not very impressed with the fit of the handle. I have seen some pic's of Devin and he is a big man hence the large handle. I've spent a couple hours sanding it down and now I feel the knife is a much better fit for me, it now gets a lot more use then it first did.

Please post some photo's of your Stephan handle when you get it, I'm excited to see one. I've been waiting 8 months now and i still have had no luck obtaining one.

I think you need a Martell next:whistling:


----------



## Eamon Burke

lus1: on the suji wood. Classy stuff!


----------



## Heath Besch

Sexy stuff. Love the Devin!!


----------



## Adagimp

Slick kit. I really like the symmetry between the blade and handle on the Itou.


----------



## bcrano

Wait til you see what's coming soon. Cool **** I promise!


----------



## bcrano

Here's a new one. Super cool* JIN KOGATANA* from Jon at JKI. I went and checked out the whole batch and they are excellent, all a little different different sized handles, there's one for everyone. Mine has a sexy copper racing stripe.


----------



## Crothcipt

The abalone damascus is so jaw dropping. will have to book mark this one for future buys.


----------



## bcrano

It's a great knife too. The more I use it the more I enjoy it. Great hold over while I wait for a few new custom additions to drop.


----------



## Canadian

Like the re-handled Kono HD.


----------



## welshstar

Can I ask a silly question, on the Kono hd it looks so shallow that your knuckles would first how do use that knife ?


----------



## quantumcloud509

I love the Abalone handle. So gorgeous.


----------



## dannynyc

Knife porn.


----------

